# Any help on choosing a laptop?



## Juh924 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I'm gonna buy a laptop pretty soon and I'd like to have your advices on whether FreeBSD will be supported or not. (I'm not planning on using any other OS than FreeBSD so this is a laptop FOR FreeBSD only and as I would like to keep it some time, I have to choose the right one)

I've seen there's a lot of ACPI problems and as I'm just starting with FreeBSD, I'm a bit lost.

Still, I'd love to find a laptop with brightness keys, suspend/resume and volume keys working. Also, to get the CPU/GPU temp, power-management etc, I'll need the ACPI working (right?).

Here are some laptops I spotted. So, if you have one of them or if you know one that could interest me, I'd be very glad of your advice.

Here's what I'd like: 
Weight: not more than 2.7kg
screen: *anti-glare* (very important) and 15.6'' (or 14'')
decent CPU/GPU: Nvidia maybe as AMD Radeon doesn't have official driver support for FreeBSD. (I'm planning on using gimp and blender occasionally)
cost: 1300 euros max.
chiclet keyboard would be great by the way.

Here are some laptops: 
* Samsung RC530
* Dell Latitude E6420
* Dell Latitude E6520
* HP ProBooks seem to have some issues with ACPI (as many others). So I don't know if it would be a good choice.(?)

By the way, if you know a laptop (almost fully working under FreeBSD9 without nvidia or ATI graphic cards), i'd still be interested.

Thank you very much

PS: Tweaking FreeBSD to get it fully working on the laptop won't be problem as far as i know somebody already achieved it.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 27, 2011)

About Dell E6420 series: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=23458

I personally have Dell E6400 and everything works flawlessly (even built-in 3G modem), I would eventually consider Dell E6410, but stay away from E6420 (or any other xx20 series). If You need latest hardware, then get ThinkPad T520/T420 which is equivalent to E6420 when it comes to hardware updates.


----------



## Juh924 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello, happy new year and thank you for your reply! The problem with the Lenovo T series is that there seems to be a lot of problems with FreeBSD 9 (with boot, GPT or something like that). However, if somebody can confirm that there is no problem (anymore) with the Lenovo T420s (or any other 14'' thinkpad series) and FreeBSD 9, then I might get it.

Thanks a lot


----------

